
"Hi, this is Julian Assange" (story behind Warlogs design) - bjonathan
http://owni.fr/2010/10/22/hi-this-is-julian-assange/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+Owni+(Owni)
======
bl4k
_"We had to sign a non-disclosure agreement (NDA) before any further
information could be disclosed."_

Proof that wikileaks is a self-serving political organization.

The irony of forcing them to sign an NDA on data that is about to be leaked
onto wikileaks is probably lost on all of them.

~~~
tjarratt
I'm pretty sure that "self-serving political organization" is a tautology,
based on the fact that an outsider-serving political organization would be an
oxymoron, or at best, a charity by definition.

That said, the NDA is probably more so they don't leak the announcement before
WikiLeaks does. They put a lot of effort into releasing information, and
having a third party say "WikiLeaks is going to be releasing information on X
day" undermines the control that they desire.

edit: what AlexTGordon said, it's a product of paranoia / control.

